# Cell Phone Pics



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Lets see your best pictures taken with cell phones. Here are some recent ones of mine. Please forgive the presence of a Rover by the way.


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

oh the art of photoshop.

how about we get them as raw files.

*Motorola V400*


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

aDoBo said:


> oh the art of photoshop.
> 
> how about we get them as raw files.


It's a wonderful thing isn't it. But since you asked here are the raw files. Untouched with the exception of resizing for web.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nothing wrong with photochopping your photos to make 'em better. Nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

aDoBo said:


> oh the art of photoshop.
> 
> how about we get them as raw files.
> 
> *Motorola V400*


nice pics.. but is your screen name like Chicken Adobo?


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't have a cell phone :dunno:


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

daytonaviolet said:


> nice pics.. but is your screen name like Chicken Adobo?


haha yeah. nice one.


----------



## prepschoolbmw (Aug 24, 2005)

*reply*

my car.. taken from by my new phone.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

prepschoolbmw said:


> my car.. taken from by my new phone.


pssst....

There is no such thing as a 1996 5-series in the US. BMW stopped production of the E34 (the model you have) as a 1995 model, and the new 5 series (E39) came out as a 1997 model.


----------



## VIDEV (Sep 11, 2005)

SARAFIL nice pics man :thumbup: .What is your cell phone ? I have a Nokia 6600 but your photos is so better for my


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is another recent Cell Phone pic. This one is very heavily edited but I like the result.


----------



## VIDEV (Sep 11, 2005)

yeap man good shot but your picture is maybe edited it`s true ?


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

This is certainly an interesting idea...

I've only had my Nokia 6230 for a little while...so far I've just messed around with it taking random "office art" (wow! lookey here, my phone took a pitcher!). Now I gotta get out there and try for somethin' artistic...

I'm curious about the equipment we're using. If you are so inclined, please post:

Phone model
Resolution of the camera
Post-processing details if post-processing was performed
Nokia 6230b, 640x480 (0.31 MP)


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

My camera phone is a Samsung MM-A700, resolution 1152x864 (1.8mp?) and post processing is probably too in-depth to list here so I'll sumarize. For the first set of pictures I pretty much just used levels and a duplicate layer set to Overlay. Dodging and burning also used pretty extensively. For the latest picture posted I mainly Motion blur on the area around the car and radial blur on the wheel. Desat and the usual Dodge/Burn. This is all Photoshop of course.


----------

